# ATV in pickup bed



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone know if a Sportsman 550 will fit in the bed of an 06 F-250 XLT Extended Cab, not long box.

Thanks!


----------



## OCPW (Aug 1, 2011)

It will fit, but you may have to leave the tailgate open.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I know my 01 Yamaha will fit, but just barely.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lagwagon;1296961 said:


> Anyone know if a Sportsman 550 will fit in the bed of an 06 F-250 XLT Extended Cab, not long box.
> 
> Thanks!


With a plow? if you have a plow on it, then there is no way it is going to fit.


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

My brute fits in the bed but the tailgate needs to be left down, with a plot it would if you back it in the bed (not recommended).

If you need to move it with the plow on, get a trailer and save yourself the the trouble


----------



## denbadax (Sep 5, 2011)

heres my 03 sportsman 700 in the bed of my old truck 05 gmc crew cab 5.5 ft. bed.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

That's how I load mine. I have a long bed with a tool box, effectively making it a short bed. My Polaris Xplorer fits fine.


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

Fits with tailgate down ,but with plow on harder to load, trailer would be easier and safer


----------

